# من هو الله



## مين الصح (21 أكتوبر 2012)

كيفكم يا جماعه ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير
 

عندي سؤال واحد وهو
من هو الله فى المسيحيه؟
البعض يقول عيسى والبعض يقول لا عيسى ابن الله والبعض يقول ان الله 3 والبعض يقول ان الله واحد
والبعض يقول انه 3فى 1و 1فى 3 كيف ذلك 
لا اعلم لكن انتظر الشرح منكم

لكن فى المسيحيه ارى الله وابنه والروح القدس 3 اشياء الله 
انا مستمر معكم فى النقاش *لاعرف من هو الله*


*# .............................. #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 أكتوبر 2012)

الله هو إله واحد مُثلث الأقانيم
كُل أقنوم من الثلاثة أقانيم هو الله
الآب هو الله , و الابن هو الله , و الروح القدس هو الله
و المسيح هو الابن من حيث الأقنومية ( أي أنه هو أقنوم الابن الذي هو الله ) و هو الله من حيث الجوهر , لإن الابن هو الله


----------



## fredyyy (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*ممكن تطلع على المواضيع التالية : *

*هل يسوع اله ؟*

*هل المسيح هو الله*

*هل يسوع غير الآب الذي في السماء*

*من هو يسوع في المعتقدات المسيحيه*

.


----------



## مين الصح (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اذا الله ثلاثه  ام واحد


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 أكتوبر 2012)

> اذا الله ثلاثه  ام واحد


انا رديت !!

الله هو إله واحد مُثلث الأقانيم


----------



## مين الصح (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اذا من هو سيدنا عيسى هل هو اله ابن اله ام هو نبى


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 أكتوبر 2012)

> اذا من هو سيدنا عيسى هل هو اله ابن اله ام هو نبى


برضو جاوبت :
 و المسيح هو الابن من حيث الأقنومية ( أي أنه هو أقنوم الابن الذي هو الله ) و هو الله من حيث الجوهر , لإن الابن هو الله 

و المسيح ايضاً إله و اناسان في نفس الوقت , فالمسيح في المسيحية هو :
الله ( من حيث الجوهر ) , و ابن الله ( من حيث الأقنومية ) , و هو انسان و ابن الانسان و ابن انسانة , و هو عبد و نبي و رسول


----------



## amgd beshara (22 أكتوبر 2012)

واضح جدا انك مش عايز تفهم 
علي العموم احنا بنعبد اله واحد 
الله واحد لا اثنين و لا ثلاثة و لا عشرة 
لكن طبيعة وحدانية الله هي مش وحدانية مجردة لكن وحدانية جامعه 
فيه الروح و العقل و الوجود 
يعني انت نفس و روح و جسد انت كده 3 !!!!!
اذا هو اله واحد و مفيش اي مسيحي من اي مكان بيعبد الهين و لا ثلاثة


----------



## مين الصح (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*ا*



يوحنا المصري قال:


> واضح جدا انك مش عايز تفهم
> علي العموم احنا بنعبد اله واحد
> الله واحد لا اثنين و لا ثلاثة و لا عشرة
> لكن طبيعة وحدانية الله هي مش وحدانية مجردة لكن وحدانية جامعه
> ...



يا اخى والله انا عايز افهم والله مش بعاند
كيف تعبد اله واحد وانت عديت 4 الهه
الله هو الله والله هو عيسى وعيسى ابن وكمان عيسى نبى وكمان روح قدس
النفس والروح شى واحد يا اخى والجسد لا يحى بلا روح الروح والجسد شى واحد اما كان الله فى السماء وله جسد وروح فى السماء وله ابن وله روح قدس يا اخى لاتلون الخطاب 
جاوب بصراحه كم اله تعبدون؟


----------



## bashaeran (22 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اخ مين الصح ؟ اذا انت تحب الله اقول لك صلى  لله ( لكن بدون تحيز او عصبية ) ثم اقراء انجيل لا حسب ما تومن به اقرئه لكي تكتشف الحقيقة ثم بين ما لاتفهمه . ومن ناحية اخرى تستطيعون ان تقراون كتب لينين ولستالين وتذكرون ما هو حسن فيه وانا احترمك واحترم افكارك وايمانك ولاكن لكي تص الى الحقيقة  ابحث لاننا هنا لا نبع الكعك وانواعه اي من اي  نوع ترغب تستطيع بشرائه بمالك واشكرك لتقبلك مع جزيل الاحترام .


----------



## fredyyy (26 أكتوبر 2012)

مين الصح قال:


> يا اخى والله انا *عايز افهم* والله مش بعاند




*أخي الغالي *

*أنا مصدقك إنك عايز تفهم .... ولا ُتعاند *

*بس من غير حلفان ... دي حاجة ما تزعلش *




مين الصح قال:


> كيف تعبد اله واحد وانت عديت 4 الهه


 

*شوف أخي الغالي *

*الله ما بيتعدش أو يُحصى ... حاشا لله *

*الله أعظم من أن يُعد ... لكننا كما نتكلَّم عن كيان إنساني وحدة واحدة *

*نتكلَّم عن كينونة الله التي لا تتجزأ ... فالله خالقنا والله فادينا ولنا قوة روحة تعمل فينا *

*فإذا فصلنا كيونونة الله المتحدة الغير ممتزجة ... نكون إرتكبنا أعظم خطأ ... الله واحد *




مين الصح قال:


> الله هو الله والله هو عيسى


 
*معلش التعبير هنا ... لا يُعطي لله حقه *

*فالله ليس عيسى *

*وليس لنا كمسحيين أن نتكلم عن عيسى *

*لكن لزامًا علينا أن نتكلم عن المسيح كالفادي *

*فكما قدم إبراهيم كبشًا عوضًا عن إبنه ... قدم المسيح نفسه عوضًا عنا ... لنحيا بموته *




مين الصح قال:


> وكمان روح قدس


 
*روح الله القدوس ليس إلهًا مستقلاً كما يبدو ل**ك *

*لكنه الله الروح القدس في تميُّز كامل في أعماله وفي وحدة تمام الفكر الإلهي في الهدف *

*شوف عظمة الله *
*الله الآب يحبنا ... والله الابن فدانا ... والله الروح القدس يسكن فينا *




مين الصح قال:


> جاوب بصراحه كم اله تعبدون؟


 

*بصراحة كما تطلب *

*نحن نعبد الله الواحد ... وليس لدينا إله آخر نعبده ... أو يستحق إلهًا آخر أن نعبده *

*لا تقلق عزيز الفاضل *

*كنا مثلك لا نفهم من هو الله ... ولكننا عندما إقتربنا إليه ... أعلن لنا عن نفسة *

*هل ُتحب أن يقترب الله منك لتفهمه ... إطلب ذلك بنفسك *

*قل *
*إقترب مني يا الله ... أريد أن أعرفك ... بعيدًا عن وصف الناس لك *​ 
*تكلم إليَّ فأنت الخالق ... وأنا المخلوك أريد أن أعرفك *​ 
*صدق أنه سيتكلم إليك ... إنه يُحبك *​ 
.


----------



## رانا المسلمة (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*# ................... #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

*غير تخصص القسم *

.


----------



## مين الصح (27 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اخى اريد ان افهم كيف الله واحد وانت تعد 3 اشياء ؟ هذا ابسط سؤال
انت تعد الله وله ابن وكمان يوجد شئ لا اعرف مهيته يسمى الروح القدس كيف بعد ذلك تقول انه اله واحد 
اريد كلام موضوعى وبهدوء ولا اريد ردود استفزازيه من الاعضاء لان بعضهم رسب فى الاختبار ولن اقرا ما يكتب ثانيه


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أكتوبر 2012)

> مع بيان الله وحقيقته فى منتصف الكلام ستجد فى هذا الامر الثالوث جزء من الله لا فرق بينهم على ما اعتقد


أن تسأل عن من نؤمن فهذا جوابه أننا نعبد الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم

أما ان تسأل عن كيفية هذا فهذا سؤال آخر يخص "الكيفية" والسؤال الأول يخص "الحدث" أي الإيمان، الأخوة أجابوا عليك وأفهموك ببساطة كل شيء، ولا يوجد مستوى لم ينزلوا لك فيه ليفهموك، كون أن عقلك أقل من هذا المستوى الصفري فهذه مشكلتك مع عقلك، فهذا مستواك، فتثقف قليلا ثم تعالى ليُفهِموك، لكن أن نكرر أو ان نخرج عن السؤال فهذا لن يحدث ..

كما قال لك الإخوة، أفتح موضوع آخر، ولا مشكلة في فتح موضوع آخر، سواء في الجهد أو المال أو الوقت، فكونك تصر على أن تسأل هنا وتكرر كلامك، فهذا يعني انك تتعمد إضاعة وقتنا وهذا ما سيؤدي إلى طردك.. فإحذر..


----------



## أَمَة (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*تم حذف جميع المشاركات*
*الخارجة عن الموضوع*​


----------



## أَمَة (28 أكتوبر 2012)

مين الصح قال:


> يا اخى اريد ان افهم كيف الله واحد وانت تعد 3 اشياء ؟ هذا ابسط سؤال





مين الصح قال:


> انت تعد الله وله ابن وكمان يوجد شئ لا اعرف مهيته يسمى الروح القدس كيف بعد ذلك تقول انه اله واحد
> اريد كلام موضوعى وبهدوء ولا اريد ردود استفزازيه من الاعضاء لان بعضهم رسب فى الاختبار ولن اقرا ما يكتب ثانيه





 المشرف المبارك *fredyyy* رد على كلامك في اللون الأحمر باسلوب سهل وبسيط.  وهذه مشاركته لو حبيت تعيد قراءتها #*29* .

الأخ *fredyyy*  لم يكتفِ بالرد فقط بل أعطاك نصيحة مفيدة في آخر المشاركة لتفهم الكلام.



إذا كنت تسأل لتفهم، عليك أن تقرأ
إذا كنت تسأل لتعاند، انت حر
إذا كنت تسأل لتدافع عن عقيدتك، فهذا شأنك، ولكن ليس في هذا المكان.... لا تضيع وقت الأعضاء.


----------



## thebreak-up (28 أكتوبر 2012)

مع إني لا اعتبر نفسي مؤهلا للرد لكنني سوف أحاول على أمل ان اساعده في الفهم.

التالي هي أمثلة قديمة ذكرت كثيرا في محاولة لفهم الثالوث المقدس. 

لدينا مثال الشمس والانسان و الماء وحتى الذرة.

الذرة واحدة. لا يوجد اختلاف في ذلك. عندما تقول ذرة فإنك تعني ذرة واحدة. 
فيها الكترونات، بروتونات ونيوترونات.

الماء واحد. الا انه له ثلاثة اشكال. صلب وسائل وغازي، لكنه في الاصل ماء. 

انت الانسان. فكرك شيء وكلامك شيء وفعلك شيء. لكنهم في الاخير أنت. انت ما تفكر به وما تقوله وما تفعله.

مثال اخر عن الانسان، انت جسدك وروحك وعقلك. لا استغناء عن اي مما ذكر. 
جسدك هيئتك الخارجية وعقلك هيئتك الداخلية وروحك هى عمقك او بكلمة اخرى هى ما تميزك عن باقي الكائنات الحية. 

جسدك ليس روحك ولا عقلك. لكنه انت.
عقلك ليس جسدك ولا روحك. لكنه انت.
روحك ليس جسدك ولا عقلك. لكنه انت. 

وجميعم هم انت. غير ممتزجين لكنهم مكملين. لا تقدر ان تقول استطيع ان اعيش بواحد دون الاثنين. وثلاثتهم لهم نفس الاهمية. 

وذلك قصد الله عندما قال في سفر التكوين ان يخلق الانسان هلى صورته. 


هكذا هو الله. الله الاب والله (الكلمة) الذي تجسد بيسوع المسيح وسمي (الابن) والله الروح القدس. ومصطلح يختصر كل ذلك وهو ما سمي بالوحدانية الجامعة. 


لربما يكون صعبا عليك ان تفهم الثالوث في الوقت الحالي لكن اسأل نفسك هذا السؤال.

لو كانت المسيحية من صنع البشر. لما قد يخترعون هكذا مبدأ لاهوتي بهذه الصعوبة للبعض؟. ألم يكن من الاسهل القول بوجود اله واحد وكفى، دون التعمق في هذا الاله. لو نظرت للاديان الوثنية او الاسيوية، لوجدت لديهم الهة لكنهم لا يجمعوا بينها. بل فرقوا وكان لكل منهم مستوى اعلى او اقل من الاخر. ولو نظرت لبعض الاديان الاخرى لوجدت وحدانية صرفه لا تذهب اكثر من ذلك. لكنها المسيحية وحدها من توحد الله وتذهب لاكثر من ذلك في فهمه. 

الحقيقة غالبا تكون معقدة وليست سهلة الفهم. جميع البشر يدركون ذلك، حتى قيل ان الحقيقة مؤلمة.


----------



## أَمَة (29 أكتوبر 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> لو كانت المسيحية من صنع البشر. لما قد يخترعون هكذا مبدأ لاهوتي بهذه الصعوبة للبعض؟. ألم يكن من الاسهل القول بوجود اله واحد وكفى، دون التعمق في هذا الاله. لو نظرت للاديان الوثنية او الاسيوية، لوجدت لديهم الهة لكنهم لا يجمعوا بينها. بل فرقوا وكان لكل منهم مستوى اعلى او اقل من الاخر. ولو نظرت لبعض الاديان الاخرى لوجدت وحدانية صرفه لا تذهب اكثر من ذلك. لكنها المسيحية وحدها من توحد الله وتذهب لاكثر من ذلك في فهمه.
> 
> الحقيقة غالبا تكون معقدة وليست سهلة الفهم. جميع البشر يدركون ذلك، حتى قيل ان الحقيقة مؤلمة.


 
تسلم ايد يا *بريك أب *على المحاولة.
جميع الأمثلة التي أعطيتها حسنة وهي للتقريب فقط ولكن ليس كالحقيقة بشيء.

أجمل ما قلته هو الكلام في اللون الأحمر.


----------



## thebreak-up (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أمة قال:


> تسلم ايد يا *بريك أب *على المحاولة.
> جميع الأمثلة التي أعطيتها حسنة وهي للتقريب فقط ولكن ليس كالحقيقة بشيء.
> 
> أجمل ما قلته هو الكلام في اللون الأحمر.




الله يسلمك
اكيد الامثلة فقط محاولة للتقريب. 
بعض الناس يرون في الثالوث المقدس سببا لترك المسيح. بينما البعض الاخر يراه سببا للثبات بالمسيح. وانا حمدا للرب من الفريق الثاني. عندما اصل الى نقطة لا يستطيع عقلي البشري عن فهم اسرار مثل سر الثالوث المقدس فهما دقيقا، اراها رسالة من الله ليثبت لي ان هنالك حدود لعقلي البشري يقف امامه عاجزا، ولحظة العجز هذه التي شعرت بها اثبتت لي ان ما افكر فيه اعلى واسمى من هذا العالم. فلا اتعجب عندما يدعونا البعض مجانين بسبب إيمانينا، فهذا العالم لم ولن يفهمنا. 

الرب يباركك :new5:


----------



## أَمَة (29 أكتوبر 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> الله يسلمك
> اكيد الامثلة فقط محاولة للتقريب.
> بعض الناس يرون في الثالوث المقدس سببا لترك المسيح. بينما البعض الاخر يراه سببا للثبات بالمسيح. وانا حمدا للرب من الفريق الثاني. عندما اصل الى نقطة لا يستطيع عقلي البشري عن فهم اسرار مثل سر الثالوث المقدس فهما دقيقا، اراها رسالة من الله ليثبت لي ان هنالك حدود لعقلي البشري يقف امامه عاجزا، ولحظة العجز هذه التي شعرت بها اثبتت لي ان ما افكر فيه اعلى واسمى من هذا العالم. فلا اتعجب عندما يدعونا البعض مجانين بسبب إيمانينا، فهذا العالم لم ولن يفهمنا.



الرب يزيدك بركة وثبات يا *بريك أب*.
 
كلامك المتواضع (في اللون الأحمر) يذكرني بقول السيد المسيح يوم سأل تلاميذه «*وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟*»  وأجَابَه سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «*أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ*». فرد عليه الرب قائلا:

* «طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا إن لحما ودما لم **يعلن لك لكن أبي الذي في السماوات.*
 
وذلك لأن الرب يحب المتواضع ويرذل المتكبر. الإنسان الذي يظن أنه قادرٌ أن يستوعب الله بعقله فقط لأنه يرى نفسه فهيما وحكيما سيبقى بعيدا عنه لأن الله يسر بإعلان حكمته للمتواضعين كالأطفال، وهذا ما قاله السيد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس:

*«أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ لأَنَّكَ أَخْفَيْتَ هَذِهِ عَنِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْفُهَمَاءِ وَأَعْلَنْتَهَا لِلأَطْفَالِ. نَعَمْ أَيُّهَا الآبُ لأَنْ هَكَذَا صَارَتِ الْمَسَرَّةُ أَمَامَكَ».*


 
كذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر الأمثال لسليمان الحكيم في الإصحاح 3:

 تَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الرَّبِّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَعَلَى فَهْمِكَ لاَ تَعْتَمِدْ.  فِي كُلِّ طُرُقِكَ اعْرِفْهُ وَهُوَ يُقَوِّمُ سُبُلَكَ. لاَ تَكُنْ حَكِيماً فِي عَيْنَيْ نَفْسِكَ. 


وفي الاصحاح 11: *تأتي  الكبرياء فيأتي الهوان ومع المتواضعين حكمة.* 

حافظ على طهر قلبك وأعطي مجدا للرب في كل ما يعلنه لك ليزيدك حكمة ومعرفة.

سلام المسيح لك


----------



## مين الصح (29 أكتوبر 2012)

هقول لكم شئ 
امثله الذره وغيرها هو شئ واحد به كثير من المكونات وهذه ليست مشكله المشكله الحقيقيه ان تجد ثلاثه اشياء محسوسه وتقول عنها انها واحد
بالنسبه للطرد اعتقد انكم تريدون ذلك


----------



## amgd beshara (29 أكتوبر 2012)

> هقول لكم شئ
> امثله الذره وغيرها هو شئ واحد به كثير من المكونات وهذه ليست مشكله  المشكله الحقيقيه ان تجد ثلاثه اشياء محسوسه وتقول عنها انها واحد


و هي الذرة مش كيان محسوس ( مع الاخذ في الاعتبار انها مثال ) ؟
و هل الله محسوس بالحواس الخمسه البشرية ؟


> بالنسبه للطرد اعتقد انكم تريدون ذلك


عزيزي عدم رغبتك في الفهم و طريقة لي الردود و تحريفها هي اللى بتدفع المشرفين لطردك 
لو كان حوارك اكثر رقيا و صدقا مكنتش عرضت نفسك للطرد ابدا 
ده غير ان كل اسئلتك تم طرحها قبل كده و مقتولة بحثا .. فأنت لم تأت بجديد و لا يوجد سؤال في المسيحية لا يمكن الرد عليه لان الله مقنع و منطقي وخلق لنا عقل علشان نستخدمة 
مش لا تسألوا عن اشياء اذ تبد لكم تسؤكم !!


----------



## خادم البتول (29 أكتوبر 2012)

* 
نعم يا أخي الحبيب، والمفروض في الحقيقة ألا أضيف بعد ما قالت الغالية أمة . لكنني أقف عند جملة أخرى في رسالتك:
*
*


thebreak-up قال:




.... فلا اتعجب عندما يدعونا البعض مجانين بسبب إيماننا، فهذا  العالم لم ولن يفهمنا. 


أنقر للتوسيع...




لا، ليست هذه أبدا نهاية القصة. هنــا في هذا الموضوع على سبيل المثال تبدأ الأخت رانا بنفس الكلمات: "انتم مجانين"، ولكن بالنظر إلى بقية رسائلها عموما نرى بوضوح سبب هذا الادعاء: وهو ببساطة أن كل ما برأس رانا خطأ في خطأ في خطأ. كثيرون حول العالم مثل هذه الرانا، لم تمتلئ فقط عقولهم بالمفاهيم الخاطئة والأفكار الشاذة عن الإيمان المسيحي، بل إن تصميم هذه العقول ابتداء، والذي بدأ منذ كانوا أطفالا، هو نفسه تصميم خاطئ شائه، يقوم على الجهل التام بكل ما هو روحي، ناهيك عما هو إلهي!


ولو كنا حقا مجانين: كيف تحولت الملايين عبر العصور وفي كل أنحاء العالم طواعية إلى هذا الجنون؟ ولو كنا حقا مجانين: كيف أصر على هذا الجنون ذات يوم آلاف وآلاف من البسطاء، رجالا ونساء، حتى رغم السحق والحرق والعصر والمحق والليّ والكيّ وكل أنواع الألم، بأبشع ما اخترع الشيطان من أدوات للتعذيب، وكل ذلك فقط كي يتخلوا ولو ظاهريا عن جنونهم؟ ولو كنا حقا مجانين: كيف اجتمعت على هذا الجنون عقول أعظم الآباء في القرون الأولى، العباقرة بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة، الصفوة العالمة المثقفة والعقول الفلسفية الفذة، من يوستن حتى أثناسيوس ومن ترتليان حتى كليمنتس ومن أوريجانوس حتى أغسطين؟


بعبارة أخرى: نحن لا نزعم أبدا أن "فهم" اللاهوت سهل يسير، ناهيك عن أن يكون ممكنا بالكلية إذا كان العقل فقط هو دليلنا الوحيد نحو الله، لأن الله اللا محدود لا يحيطه العقل المحدود ابتداء، وإن كان يدرك وجوده يقينا. لكن ذلك من ناحية أخرى لا يعطي المبرر أبدا للعقل كي يذهب للنوم في قبوه المظلم العفن، حبيسا تحت أثقال الجسد، أسيرا لضعفه، عبدا ذليلا حقيرا، عبدا يميل حيث تقوده المشاعر والنزعات، عبدا لسلطان الغرائز والشهوات، عبدا جبانا، عبدا جاهلا، عبدا وقحا، عبدا دنيئا منحطا، سجينا يقعي خلف القضبان كي يستمتع في بلاهة بمهرجان الحواس وغواية الألوان وأوهام العرض المسرحي الزائف!


الله موجود في كل حال، كائن بذاته ناطق بكلمته حي بروحه: هذا هو ببساطة كل ما نقول. رويدا رويدا يمكن أن نفهم، حتى بالعقل، ولو جزئيا. ذلك إذا كنا نريد الله حقا، لا ما نرى نحن أنه الله حسب ما علمنا هؤلاء أو أولئك ونحن بعد أطفالا. أما أن يقول أحدهم أن الفهم محال وينتهي الأمر، أو يصدق أن الثالوث "لغز" لا سبيل لإدراكه وتنتهي القضية، أو يزعم كذبا أن "النصارى مشركون".. كذبا يزعم، يقينا كذب، وهو يعرف أنه كذب، فهذا بالأحرى هو الجنون حقا.. بل هو الجنون بعينه. 


*​


----------



## مين الصح (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ده ايه ده ؟!![/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

مش عارف والله انا اسف مش عارف اتكتبت امته دى ومعرفتش احذفها من الرد ارجوا حذفها


----------



## thebreak-up (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*مين الصح *
ذكرت لك امثلة اخرى للتقريب مثل الانسان والماء. لكن يبدو انك تحاول عمدا تجنبهما. تجنبت الذرة بحجة انها غير ملموسة. ماذا عن مثال الانسان. لا تقول لي انه غير ملموس الان. الانسان نفسه اقرب مثال للثالوث المقدس.


----------



## مين الصح (29 أكتوبر 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> *مين الصح *
> ذكرت لك امثلة اخرى للتقريب مثل الانسان والماء. لكن يبدو انك تحاول عمدا تجنبهما. تجنبت الذرة بحجة انها غير ملموسة. ماذا عن مثال الانسان. لا تقول لي انه غير ملموس الان. الانسان نفسه اقرب مثال للثالوث المقدس.



يا اخى كل هذه الامثله باطله اصلا مثلا الانسان الروح والجسد فى الانسان هما شئ واحد ذا خرجت الروح مات الجسد وتعفن هسئلك سؤال وياريت تجاوب عليه
هل تشبه الله بالانسان هل تشبه الخالق بالمخلوق طيب ده يبقى حرام يا اخى؟


----------



## مين الصح (29 أكتوبر 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> برضو جاوبت :
> و المسيح هو الابن من حيث الأقنومية ( أي أنه هو أقنوم الابن الذي هو الله ) و هو الله من حيث الجوهر , لإن الابن هو الله
> 
> و المسيح ايضاً إله و اناسان في نفس الوقت , فالمسيح في المسيحية هو :
> ...



دى مشاركه سابقه اقراها وستعرف ان من كتبها يعتبر عيسى عليه السلام رب ونبى وابن وبشر ورسول وكل شى من يكون عيسى يا ساده


----------



## thebreak-up (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مين الصح قال:


> يا اخى كل هذه الامثله باطله اصلا مثلا الانسان الروح والجسد فى الانسان هما شئ واحد ذا خرجت الروح مات الجسد وتعفن هسئلك سؤال وياريت تجاوب عليه
> هل تشبه الله بالانسان هل تشبه الخالق بالمخلوق طيب ده يبقى حرام يا اخى؟



اتريد ان تقول لي ان الجسد والروح واحد. اذا بناء على ما قلته، الروحانيات والماديات واحد. 
اخي ارجوك رجاء محبة،ان تفتح عقلك وقلبك، اجمع الاجوبة جميعها، اكتبها على ورقة، واجلس بهدوء وفكر فيها. ولا تدع احكامك المسبقة تقف بينك وبين الاقبال الى الحق. 
وانا لا أشبه الخالق بالمخلوق، لكن الله قال في كلمته التي لا تزول. انه خلق الانسان على صورته.


----------



## مين الصح (29 أكتوبر 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> اتريد ان تقول لي ان الجسد والروح واحد. اذا بناء على ما قلته، الروحانيات والماديات واحد.
> اخي ارجوك رجاء محبة،ان تفتح عقلك وقلبك، اجمع الاجوبة جميعها، اكتبها على ورقة، واجلس بهدوء وفكر فيها. ولا تدع احكامك المسبقة تقف بينك وبين الاقبال الى الحق.
> وانا لا أشبه الخالق بالمخلوق، لكن الله قال في كلمته التي لا تزول. انه خلق الانسان على صورته.



والله انا هتجنن هقولك حاجه استحملنى انا عارف انى تقلت عليك ومش بعاند بس انا مستغرب من الحسبه شويه
فى الانسان جسد وروح معك بالروح يحي الجسد انتهى موضوع الانسان افهمه كله
فى المسيحيه عقلى لا يدرك الحسبه التى تقولونها الله فى السماء وهناك الابن وهو رب ايضا كيف ذلك وكمان الروح القدس رب  اذا هم ثلاثه 
رب فى السماء لا نعرف مهيته ورب محسوس فى الارض وروح قدس 
1+1+1=3 
هذا ما افهمه فهمونى الصح وبهدوء انا عايز افهم والله استحملونى انا اسف


----------



## thebreak-up (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مين الصح قال:


> والله انا هتجنن هقولك حاجه استحملنى انا عارف انى تقلت عليك ومش بعاند بس انا مستغرب من الحسبه شويه
> فى الانسان جسد وروح معك بالروح يحي الجسد انتهى موضوع الانسان افهمه كله
> فى المسيحيه عقلى لا يدرك الحسبه التى تقولونها الله فى السماء وهناك الابن وهو رب ايضا كيف ذلك وكمان الروح القدس رب  اذا هم ثلاثه
> رب فى السماء لا نعرف مهيته ورب محسوس فى الارض وروح قدس
> ...



لماذا 1+1+1. لماذا لا تكون 1×1×1. 

اعرف ان المنتدى لا يسمح بالنسخ واللصق لكني مضطر في هذه الحالة. 




> "نحن لا ننفرد وحدنا بعقيدة الثالوث Holy Trinity، لأنها كانت موجودة في اليهودية، ولها شواهد كثيرة في العقد القديم ولكن بأسلوب مستتر وأحيانًا مباشر، ولكنه كان مكشوفًا فقط للأنبياء ومحجوبًا عن عامة الشعب لعدم قدرتهم على استيعاب حقيقة جوهر الله.  وتوقع سوء فهمهم له في مرحلة طفولة معرفتهم به وبداية إعلان ذاته لهم، وحرصًا منه على عدم وقوعهم في الاعتقاد بتعدد الآلهة، الأمر الذي تسربت معرفته لآبائنا قدماء المصريين، فوقعوا في عقيدة الثالوث الوثني.
> بل إن مجتمعنا الإسلامي أيضًا يشاركنا في القرآن هذه العقيدة باعترافه بوجود جواهر الثالوث، ولكنه يعترف بها كحقيقة وليس كعقيدة.  فهو يؤمن ويصرح بالله، وبكلمته، وبروح قدسه.  وهذا هو إيماننا بالله الآب الذي يمثل ذات الله لأنه أصل الوجود وعلة كل شيء فيه، وكلمته الذي نطلق عليه الابن لأنه قدرته المولود منه والذي به صنع الوجود وبدونه لا يعمل شيئًا، وروح قدسه الذي هو روح الحياة فيه والذي به يعطي الحياة لكل موجود.  وبالإجمال إله واحد؛ موجود بذاته، وحي بروحه، ناطق بكلمته.
> 
> واضح إذًا في هذه العقيدة أنها إيمان بإله واحد له ذات واحدة.  وهذه الذات تتمتع بالنطق والحياة.  وبدون النطق يكون إلهًا أعجميًا مجردًا من العقل والنطق، ومن ثم لا يمكن أن يكون خالقًا للوجود ولا يصح أن يكون إلهًا.  وبدون الروح وهو تيار الحياة فيه يكون إلهًا ميتًا ومن ثَمَّ لا يكون إلهًا!
> ...



المصدر. موقع كنيسة القديس تكلا


----------



## Abdel Messih (29 أكتوبر 2012)

> دى مشاركه سابقه اقراها وستعرف ان من كتبها يعتبر عيسى عليه السلام رب ونبى وابن وبشر ورسول وكل شى من يكون عيسى يا ساده


بالنسبة لي فالحوار معك منُتهي في هذا الموضوع , عايز تناقشني افتح موضوع آخر , سؤالك كان 





> من هو الله فى المسيحيه؟


 و أجبتك , كونك تسأل الآن عن من هو عيسى ( الغير موجود في المسيحية اصلاً ) و عن الثالوث و تخرُج عن الموضوع , فانا لن أتشتت معك , في انتظارك في موضوع آخر و صدقني المواضيع بتتفتح ببلاش

*إنتهى*


----------



## أَمَة (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مين الصح قال:


> هقول لكم شئ





مين الصح قال:


> امثله الذره وغيرها هو شئ واحد به كثير من المكونات وهذه ليست مشكله المشكله الحقيقيه ان تجد ثلاثه اشياء محسوسه وتقول عنها انها واحد
> بالنسبه للطرد اعتقد انكم تريدون ذلك



 
ومن تكلم عن الطرد؟

أم انت تريد هذا لتتباهى به؟

*يغلق الموضوع لأنك تكرر نفس الكلام عن العدد والحسبة التي هي غير موجودة سوى في عقلك*

أنت لست بقارئ ولن اقول اكثر من ذلك


----------

